# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Jeni pro apo kundër martesave gay në Kosovë dhe pse?

## Flos

*Pro martesave gay ne Kosove apo kunder dhe pse ?*

----------


## Alienated

Kunder.
God created Adam and Eve - not Adam and Steve.

Flm qe me lexuat.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Absolutisht kunder !!!

----------


## Kavir

Absolutisht kunder!

----------


## r'posa

Kunder ! Ne s'jemi popull i pa-moralshem !

----------


## valdetshala

> Kunder.
> God created Adam and Eve - not Adam and Steve.
> 
> Flm qe me lexuat.


Kunder !
Zoti ka falur gjinine femerore dhe ate mashkullore, e jo vetem mashkullore?

----------


## ILMGAP

*... dhe Pse ... ?!*


*Jepni arsyen pse jeni kundër, ose pse nuk jeni kundër ... !!!*

*Kështu do i bëni qejfin temëhapsit, ndoshta dhe do ta ktheni në normalitet ... !!!*

----------


## Alienated

E lame kete dylberen pa martu - votoni dikush PRO se na ngeli ne dere kjo  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Izadora

E kishe hap me mire temen me sondazh   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## INFINITY©

Ja po votoj une pro qe te pakten te vij gjysma e homoseksualeve te Evropes andej ju. Shqiperia nuk i perballon dot te gjithe.  :perqeshje:

----------


## cabohetkshu

Pro, le tvin pedet e Evropes ti knoqin hoxhallaret e Kosoves.

----------


## Aikido

Jam absolutisht po, kuptohet jashtë trojeve Shqiptare, se nuk kemi gjak grekërish dhe serbësh apo turqish që janë mësuar ta han nga mbrapa. Jemi Shqiptar dhe asnjëher se kemi dëgjuar torrellikun sa nuk ka ekzistuar as në fjalor si fjal, po është huazuar.

----------


## fara

Apriori s'me pelqejne fare ;gej , lezbijket ,narkomanet, .....
 keto dukuri me qojne neveri.
Por kur ke perball nje njeri dhe te thote  - ,, mua kjo me pelqen , kjo me bene te lumtur ''  -  atehere kush jam une t'ja ndaloj qe ai ta plotesoj veten e tij?

----------


## drague

une jam pro haremit.

----------


## tr0j4

Kunder, dhe mjafton arsyet i kane permendur ne kete teme me lart dhe ty ti kan thene shume here.

----------


## goldian

une smund ta imagjinoj nji gja te tille

----------


## heneu

po pse< leka i madhe ka qene gay poashtu edhe i fundit Enver Hoxha a po jo? tradite

----------


## beni33

jam    kunder    homosexualve    dhe     i    urrej  shum  jan  rrac e   poshter

----------


## drague

> po pse< leka i madhe ka qene gay poashtu edhe i fundit Enver Hoxha a po jo? tradite


Enveri peder!!!! ??? sot po e nigjoj. :pa dhembe:

----------


## Kavir

> une jam pro haremit.


Po per harem me femna, jena gati mer, po kto dun harem me burra mer jahu.
Ptu, se ne felliqen lanetet  :ngerdheshje:

----------

